# Bestimmte Internet-Seite sperren



## turkishpower309 (9. Februar 2006)

hallo,
ich weiss es ist nicht direkt euer Gebiet, aber ich habe mir gedacht, dass ihr euch bestimmt auskennt.
Undzwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

Immer wenn ich mich mit dem internet verbinde, dann öffnet er nach ungefähr jede 2 minuten eine internet seite, namens http://www.ad-w-a-r-e.com... Dies führt dazu, das mein Pc langsammer wird, weil es mindestens 5 min braucht, bis er die seite vollständig geladen hat und in dem zeitpunk wo es die seite öffnet kann ich so gut wie nichts machen ...

Meine frage wäre also: Wie kann ich diese Seite sperren? oder nützt es mir vielleicht etwas, wenn ich meinen pc formatiere   

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus 

MfG

turkishpower


----------



## Maik (9. Februar 2006)

Das Thema wird ins Internet-Forum  verschoben.


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2006)

Naja...du solltest mit einschlägigen Programmen nach dem Schädling suchen, würd ich mal sagen....z.B. adAware ..... http://www.lavasoft.de

Auf die schnelle könntest du in der hosts-Datei erstmal den Host sperren:


```
127.0.0.1           ad-w-a-r-e.com
```

Die hosts-Datei findest du unter :
WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\


----------

